# 240Z purchase opinions



## znstarz (Jan 25, 2004)

I am new to this forum but not new to Z cars. I sure could use some opinions on a 240Z that I have come across. Here are the details...

1972 DATSUN 240Z, MINT, MINT, MINT 1972 DATSUN 240Z in perfect Fresh Orange original color paint with flawless black interior, automatic transmission, and air conditioning!! 100% FACTORY STOCK WITH NO MODIFICATIONS AND IN ABSOLUTELY PERFECT CONDITION; EASILY ONE OF THE NICEST IN THE COUNTRY!! FULL FRAME-OFF ROTISSERIE RESTORATION on a one-owner California car. Never a rusty cadaver, never wrecked, never altered and THE LAST OF THE EARLY LIGHTWEIGHT CARS, BEFORE THE ADVENT OF BIG BUMPERS, EMISSION CONTROLS, AND DIMINISHED HORSEPOWER!! All original drivetrain, professionally rebuilt to 100% factory stock specs including a new stock camshaft, new timing chain & tensioners, and all new valves. The cylinders and bottom end were examined, found to be in excellent condition, and a rebore was deemed unnecessary. The automatic transmission was removed, resealed, and a new flywheel fitted. The rear end was removed, examined, and flushed. The entire drivetrain was resealed and is leakfree. The engine was painted the correct Datsun blue color and the aluminum valve cover was polished. The complete front and rear suspension was removed while the engine, transmission, and rear end were out and all new bushings, struts, and springs were installed. The brakes were rebuilt at this time and all suspension and brake components were bead blasted and repainted. The interior was removed, all glass and weatherstripping was removed, and the car placed on the rotisserie where a COMPLETE professional-quality paint job was applied. The inside, outside, and underside of the car is absolutely flawless and finished in correct PPG Fresh Orange paint and the paint quality is easily to factory standards. The factory original steel wheels were media blasted and refinished along with the factory original wheel covers. The car was then professionally reassembled and a new interior installed. It too is in perfect condition with correctly reupholstered seats, new correct carpets, and the original excellent console and dash. All of the gauges work, the factory AM/FM radio is in place and works properly, and there are no cracks in the steering wheel. The air conditioning was serviced, charged, and also works correctly. The carburetors have been rebuilt and synchronized, the valves adjusted, and a full retune was performed following engine run-in. THIS CAR IS LITERALLY BRAND NEW!! All of the work performed has been PHOTO DOCUMENTED and is valued in excess of $30,000. The story behind this car is that it was purchased by a 50-something owner of a restoration shop in Lakeport, California from the original California owner's granddaughter to be restored and given to shop owner's fiancie as a wedding gift. The work took over one year and the car was done in time but the relationship failed and the wedding was cancelled. He was brokenhearted and shipped me the car shortly thereafter.

I have not been able to personally lay eyes on this car yet to verify all the above but have spoken to the owner and have every reason to believe its true. I will be able to verify the validity when I see the car. What price would you all feel is fair for this car. Also how do you see the collectible market and these cars in the next few years. Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you all,
Steve


----------

